# Spanish Learning



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello all,

I finished level 1 Spanish Course and would like to get an advice from any Native Spanish what should i read or watch or listen and if there's any recommended programs.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Surfer,

Welcome to the forum.

This should get you started: 

RTVE link allows you to watch Spanish TV and listen to Radio Nacional.

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/

If you want to read the news in Spanish try the following:

EL PAÍS: el periódico global en español

elmundo.es. Líder de información en español

Instituto Cervantes en El Cairo usually have cultural activities as well as courses:

Instituto Cervantes de El Cairo


----------



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

I wish i could read news in Spanish =) ,, Cervantes is really cool but won't be able to make it as my work is killing all my free time.

Do you recommend any music or movies?

Thanks for your help


----------

